# Came across this posting....Northern, IL



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey Everyone,
I came across this post on petfinder.com. I thought it'd be more helpful on here. The information below is the original posters info. I e-mailed them and got permission to repost on here. I asked one question, if the pigeons could be handled. The reply said that they tolerate her and she is able to handle them (held and picked up). They are a little shy though. I don't know anything about if she'll ship or fees. Please e-mail Kerri at [email protected] if you can help/interested. Thanks!-hilly

- Birdigeon
Northern,IL xxx-xxxx Kerri [email protected] 9-24-2006 
Name: Ozzie & Harriet
Age:1 year
Sex:M
Size:L
-------Ozzie and Harriet are a bonded pair of blue bar pigeons. They were raised by an elderly man who recently passed away. His family did not know what to do with 2 pigeons, so I took them in. They love being around other birds. They are about a year old and have lived together their whole life. They eat well, and have been examined by a veterinarian. They have health certificates in case they would find a new home in a nursing home or school. Please email for more info.


----------

